# Popcorn Poppers....Not popping all kernals.



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Same thing happens to me when I make popcorn. I think it's just because my mom bought a cheapo popcorn popper. I just deal with it, because my mom threw out the microwave.. I doubt it's the brand of the popcorn, but probably just the popcorn popper itself.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I think it must be your popper. My parents have one that they've used for years, and when I've used it in the past it never did that. I would never get but maybe one or two unpopped kernels per big bowl, if that even. I wish I knew what brand it was. It has a metal melter on top for butter as well, not a plastic one.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have an Air Popper, which I love very much! I love Air Popped Popcorn over the microwave stuff. Ours does that too, it's not a biggie to me, I never really was concerned about it or really took that much of a notice to it. I just dump the few kernals out. 

Not many are left behind, just a couple.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

even the microwave stuff has a few unpoped ones in the bag. I think it just happens


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love the air popper. What I normally do when they pop out is quickly grab them from the bowl really quick and throw em back in haha.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I am not meaning like a few kernals....this is like a couple tablespoons full at the end in a big batch. 5 kernals pops, 1 doesn't. I should measure it...._

_If it was a few kernals, I wouldn't really care, but it seems like a lot. (It was a $20 CDN popper btw....cause we weren't paying $50+ for one!)_


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _I am not meaning like a few kernals....this is like a couple tablespoons full at the end in a big batch. 5 kernals pops, 1 doesn't. I should measure it...._
> 
> _If it was a few kernals, I wouldn't really care, but it seems like a lot. (It was a $20 CDN popper btw....cause we weren't paying $50+ for one!)_


That's the same thing that happens to me. I think it might be the popcorn popper. Maybe try a different brand of the popcorn, but if that doesn't work..it's definitely the popper.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I will let everyone know what happens!_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_So we got a different brand of kernals to pop, and it worked much better. We still loss some (what I would call a normal amount) compared to the other corn we had used. _


----------

